# I pay my psychiatrists with feed and hay...



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

It wasn't to bad


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I had a great ride today! We did 12 miles or so, through back roads and trails. There were still icebergs on some of the puddles and ice that we punched through along the trail...so some hairy terrain, but not bad! I rode Moxie, she was wonderful as usual! She has an amazing forward trot and really got to use it quite a bit today. She even took the lead a few times even though she's the least experienced. I'm very pleased and proud! We were out for 3 hours. What a WONDERFUL way to spend a sunday!!!

Now, off to student teaching for 1st grade tomorrow! AH! 7 weeks til graduation....DOUBLE AHHH!!!!

Here's a picture of Moxie and I standing on an iceberg


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

haha thanks wannahorse! I am not always that wordy. Just like to start things off with a bang I guess?


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I became an official member today of the riding club that I've been riding with, so that was exciting...unfortunately student teaching has kept me so ridiculously busy and frantic that I haven't been able to ride  gah. 4 weeks until April vacation week, thank goodness. I guess I don't have much else horsey to say...other than I'm so grateful to have such wonderful horse people in my life who allow me to use their horses as my own. If it weren't for them, I'd be one depressed young lady. And I'm looking forward to starting dressage ASAP. I have an idea of what barn I'm going to...now I just need to make my way out of my financial hole. I HATE college expenses. eh. It'll be worth it, I'm convinced.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Went for a ride yesterday...2 hours on Moxie. Wasn't a long ride, but it was fun and beautiful and relaxing. Moxie was great...she had way more spunk than we were letting her use, but she was good about holding back. She is doing a funny thing with her head, pulling really hard on my hands to look off to the side. Must be looking for the boogie monster. "Talking" with my hands seems to help though...maybe it helps give her some confidence?? Washburn was giving his rider a hard time...spinning and leaping. We could see the moon the whole ride...and it was so nice to get all that fresh air! Still only 30 degrees though, come on Mother Nature!!! Going for another ride in about an hour    EXCITED!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

yesterday I rode Sparky...he's so good for a pony! He bucked once and spooked once...I'd say that's pretty stellar behavior. We were out for 2 1/2 hours today. It was a lot of fun, and he really did a great job keeping up with the big horses! He's still overweight from not being used much, but he is willing to go when he does get used 

5 more weeks of student teaching, 6 weeks til graduation! I've applied for an additional summer job with teaching in a regional program, and I'm still looking for a teaching position for next school year. Haven't seen much yet.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Rode Moxie again yesterday!! She is almost 6 but very green, so she has never cantered under saddle. We cantered twice today and I was pleased to find that I was able to bring her down into a slower canter, and down into a trot quite easily. She's such an angel. The first time she kinda looked back at me like REALLY??? you're letting me do this?? hahaha it felt good to let her go  We also walked down into a lake for the first time with her and she was great about that too as long as she didn't have to go first!! She did bite another horse in the water  she's gonna have to learn her manners....overall though it was a good 2 1/2 hours and we did some really good hill work getting her(and the others) in shape  

*Weezie*: didn't introduce her before because she isn't one that I've ridden much. She was known for having a kind of a crazy streak and just being dangerous around other horses. She's come with us the past 3 weekends and has been a doll! YAY WEEZIE....I don't know what changed in her, but I like it!
Here's a picture of her from last year:


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I rode Sunday and forgot to write! Rode Moxie again and she didn't even try to canter until I pushed her into it....I'm so happy that she isn't taking advantage of it. We only did it once, we trotted and walked the rest of the time. Tried to keep most of the ride at a trot...I think we did about 17 miles? Not quite sure. Either way, it was 3.5 hours...a very fun day out on the trails!

Still no money for lessons  So dressage is still a foreign language for me. Moving out of the apartment next week....graduating in 3 weeks....SO MUCH GOING ON!

Oh...and all set to start learning my CTRs this summer! I will be helping out at two to learn the ropes, and then may be doing my first real competition.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Rode Sparky yesterday...got 4 hours in! The horse owner and I hayed and put up almost 700 bales in the morning, I'm going to grow some muscle!!! We went out and rode after, resulting in a summersault over the pony's head by me....within the first 5 minutes. I made it through 4 consecutive hours after of bucking constantly.....not sure if something was bugging him or if he was being a typical pony butthole..........hmmmmmmmmmm either way...the bright side is that I had to practice having a good seat!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Thursday: rode Moxie and Kenna. Kenna is a horse that the woman I ride with purchased for a dollar...and boy is she the best you can get for the price! She was wonderful, spooked a little under the interstate...but that's it. She has a strange walk, but a very floaty trot. We were at 12.5 mph and I was floating above her easily.  such a fun ride. Moxie was great as usual!

Today: rode a draft horse for the first time! Felt very different, but it was fun! I like how sturdy they are underneath you!!! This particular mare had a little issue with bolting at the trot, but after a few times I figured out that either a one-rein stop or a spin would work...once I figured that out I was back in control. Boy they are strong, though!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Sunday: rode Weezie, the appy that the woman I ride with owns. She was a little too bound on being the leader of the pack, didn't want anybody else in front of her! She did very well other than that though, hoping for this wonderful behavior to continue!!! She's no longer the crazy horse that you can't pay somebody to ride  still VERY fussy about getting the bridle on though!....we'll work on that.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Yesterday: Rode Moxie again, a nice speed day. Rode for 2.5 hours at mostly a brisk trot, some canter/gallop and some walking as well. It was a hard workout for her but she did very well, sweated nicely, and I think learned to enjoy sponge baths! (we hope anyway)


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Rode Moxie again yesterday, at Acadia Nat'l Park....it was absolutely beautiful...got about 16 miles in! It was a chilly day but we got some nice extended trots from her, averaged around 6 mph...the horses are showing that they're ready to compete!

I also graduated college this weekend and am ready to start with lessons!!! I finally have some money saved up and am going to start unraveling the mystery of dressage.
=) =) =)


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Wednesdsay: Rode Amanda and Kenna. Kenna seems to be barn sour...just doesn't want to leave and doesn't want to walk in a straight line....keeps stopping and refusing to move...she didn't do this last time she was out...but she hasn't been out much yet so hard saying. I think she just needs a LOT more work. Amanda was an angel as always. 

Sunday: Rode Washburn...it was a beautiful ride and he didn't do any of his usual dizzying spins! He did choose to jump EVERYTHING rather than stepping over, but that's okay...good jumping practice for me! We had plenty of logs and such to jump over. 

Today: Had my first dressage lesson! It was frustrating for me to stay at the walk without getting to trot or canter...BUT I felt like a fish out of water...it was crazy how much I didn't know even at the walk. I did some turns on the forehand....not pretty or perfect, but I did it! I'm hoping that once the instructor gets to know me, we'll start moving a little faster  On the bright side she's very nice and I felt like, although we were only walking, I was still learning and working hard. She also didn't have to fix my leg position so either she's being very nice or that's something that I"m doing okay on!


----------



## absolutebet (May 22, 2010)

i I PERSONALLY LIKE THE " I PAY MY PSYCH WITH FEED AND HAY". I MIGHT HAVE TO BORROW THAT ONE....THOUGH I MIGHT CHANGE IT TO COOKIES, BATHS, ETC. ETC....


----------



## glam1 (Mar 25, 2010)

woot woo , congratulations on graduating from college!!!!


love reading about your adventures.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

haha thank you glam! 
go ahead and use it absolute, I didn't come up with it though!

So I haven't kept up with this at all, since we just moved and didn't have internet for a few weeks. I don't think I'll be able to write about all the riding I've done but feel there are two things to address at least. 
*
MY FIRST CTR(competitive trail ride):* I competed two weekends ago in the 30 mile and had a great time! I rode Washburn and we got first! Of course, it's based on conditioning so it's more him than me, but I'll take a little credit since I helped with his conditioning.  We only had one near fall---came around a corner and almost ran into a biker...haha that poor guy was terrified. And I was hanging off my horse's neck. It was a very good time, though...Amanda got grand champion junior, and Moxie got reserve champion! All the horses are in superb shape. This past weekend, Washburn and Weezie competed in the 60 and both did very well! I was a vet scribe this time, didn't compete...but certainly learned a lot about what the judges look for and how the scores are figured. I truly love this sport, it's all quite fascinating. 

*Starting Dressage(very slowly):* The past two lessons I've been able to do some sitting trot, so that's a little better. I am very thankful that the instructor is being nit-picky with me because I need to fine tune a lot of things, but at the same time I want some excitement too! I really like the instructor a lot, but can feel myself getting frustrated. I think I might switch to every other week and do the weeks in between with someone else so that I'll have more variety. I do want to learn things correctly, but at the same time I don't want to feel like a total beginner. I've been riding 12 years! ergh, what to do, what to do?


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmmm not sure what else has happened since I last wrote, now that I'm out of school I don't get as bored or have as much time that I feel I need to spend on my computer rambling nonsense into the abyss. So, for that reason I'll just start over with today's ride. I haven't ridden in a week anyway, so maybe that's about right. 

Today: rode Washburn and Moxie came out with us as well. We had a really good ride, but the flies were so bad! I had my first incident with broken tack today and thank goodness my horse didn't have time to realize what happened! We were at a business, walking through their driveway rather than on the road...wiser choice than we had known, in retrospect. he was spinning to object going further and I moved my rein around to put him in a circle and that was apparently just about all that rein had left. It snapped...lol. GREAT. so I reached down and grabbed his bit and tied the rest of the rein around it....he thought I had stopped to give him a treat or something I think because he turned his head right where I could reach it....YAY! haha we made it safely the rest of the ride. He did seem to think he could spin whenever he wanted. He could have a cattling career if he wasn't so darn afraid of cows!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

WOW........I totally abandoned this ride journal. I'm going to try starting over...........because I got my own horse!!! =)

Her name is Mackenzie, an arab/QH cross, with some possible appy in there as well. Not certain  She's an amazing girl, very misunderstood, but has great ground manners and we're working on the in saddle stuff! She's 13 and she is where my energy is going from now on I believe.

I'll consider this our starting point: she is somewhat settled in at her new home, loves the other horses in her pasture and is in a full blazing heat....AWESOME! haha. She seems a little anxious, chewing at trees and her stall, but has only been "home" for a few days so far. 

As far as riding, I've had a lot of trouble getting her to leave the stable...but once she's gone she doesn't fight to go back anymore. We've had quite the bucking bronco issues as well, mare problems, saddle problems, out of shape problems, attitude problems? still tweaking and trying to figure this out. It is worst while in the arena so maybe just arena sour or so out of shape that a circle hurts...I'm on the hunt for a solution. Right now I'm using her in a Kimberwicke, but would really like to do enough work with her that I can move to a gentler bit. I'm going to try a snaffle out anyway and just see what happens so that I can get a real picture of her mouth softness, etc. 

On the grounds she's about as awesome as it could be...especially after only being mine for a few days. She'll "join up" with me in an arena, will run beside me, stop when I stop, circle when I circle, back up when I back up, turn on the forehand when I walk toward her shoulder...it's fun, and pretty cool. She stays with her ears pointed at me and waits to follow my next step. 

I'm not entirely clear on her history. I do know the woman before me rode some endurance/competitive trail with her, but it's been a while since she's had a steady rider. I would like to train her for a 50 or 100 but need to work out the kinks before I start riding her alone.

Ah....so happy with my horsie, despite her mare issues.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

A ton of bucking today!!! I'm going to borrow a treeless saddle this weekend to see if its my saddle that's bothering her. Next time I ride, I'm switching the saddle pad as well, and possibly the bit although I'm sure if anything bucking would have more to do with the saddle. I've been trying really hard to end the ride before getting frustrated with her...I really don't want to push her too far already in her new home. I know she needs time to settle down. *sigh*


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Made some progress today! Pretty sure it's her being barnsour and arena sour, not the saddle  PHEW. She threw a fit about me even getting on her at all and I was thinking "wow that must really hurt her" so I almost just let her be. Anyway, I got on her and she promptly began bucking, spinning, anything to not move forward. I spun her, circled her, and backed her up until she made it out the driveway (giving her chances now and then to move forward) and by the time we actually got to the end of the driveway she just started walking. So I rode her back and forth on different paths away from and toward the barn. For a while she was bucking and spinning every time I went away from the barn and being good while I was going toward it. That's how I figured it wasn't the saddle. Anyway, by the end I was able to ride her back up to the barn and back out the driveway without a fuss, YAY!!!! I was NOT able to do that last time...or ride her out at all actually. I've had to lead her out every time. I'll continue to work on this, but I feel that my mental dilemma over it is done. I know what to do.

Now to work on the arena problem. *sigh*


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

haha...I just realized I sigh a lot! I really do love her!
AND she was an angel for the farrier. I just held the leadrope near the knot at the end and let her stand there and she pretty much fell asleep


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Got out of the driveway on our first try today! She was terrible tacking up, but I think she's testing me since I'm new to her and trying to see if there's a way out of working/what I'll do if she acts up/etc. Overall a good day, some bucking and rushing involved, but a big improvement on leaving the barn!!!


----------



## Lottii (Jul 10, 2010)

Well done! I have an incredibly herd bound horsie, and know how frustrating it can be, and the panic that something must be hurting!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks Lotti! It was hard to commit and just ride her through it to find out whether it was the saddle or not because I didn't really want to remain on her if it was, but alas we aren't at a point yet where I can be on her bareback so we did it! 


I've been extremely busy and only am going to make it out 4 days this week...ergh. Was doing really well with 5/6, though I think she'll appreciate the break. I am currently reading up on Monty Roberts and Clinton Anderson techniques, and trying to apply them in my work with my horse. It's a lot to remember right now and so different than how I was taught, but I'm determined to get it right for this poor horse. She's 13 but I don't think it's ever too late to prove that not all humans are harsh. And lucky for me she seems willing to let me start over as much as I need to. I already have messed up some with her and know that I'll continue to make mistakes, but I'm hoping for a good bond and learning experience for us both in the end. I don't want to speak/write too soon, but she's been AWESOME about leaving the barn now! Still naughty while tacking up, and VERY cinchy...one step at a time though!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

ARGH.....well, yesterday was AMAZING! She was a little cinchy but not bad, I've been tightening it very slowly and she's starting to learn that I'll keep doing it that way and it's not so scary. Once I got on we walked right out of the farm, went on an hour and a half trail ride, and it was great!! There was one incident where she took off with me and it took a while to bring her back down, but other than that NO bad behavior!!! 

Today was another story though.....feels like an enormous leap backwards. She was great tacking up, not cinchy at all! Once I got on her, it was a huge battle. I spent an hour trying to get her off the farm and tried everything in the book...no luck. She didn't try to buck me off, but she did little crow hops and small bucks trying to tell me NO. Mostly she just would NOT move. I did anything and everything I could think of, kept her feet moving, but nothing worked. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, and I know that losing my temper and putting her in her stall just like she wanted was the wrong thing to do...but it was dark out and we were getting nowhere...oh well. Here's hoping for more success next time!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Mac was AWESOME today! We were out for 2 hours exploring the trails, and only one moment of misbehavior...she decided to take off and threw her head up every time I half-halted (avoiding the bit?...I understand why they used a running martingale I guess) Anyway, I was able to get her back under control and since we're making progress and I'm not having an issue of getting HIT in the head, I'm not going to put any more equipment on her...in fact I'd like to reduce what I need to ride her in. I really don't like using a Kimberwicke on her but right now that seems to be the only way to have any control. NO BUCKING TODAY! Even though this was the first time using my Wintec after having used a treeless for a week, she didn't seem phased so that's good. Still naughty about being saddled and naughty about letting me mount up, but she was good during the ride so I'm happy!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Every ride since my last post has been awesome...about an hour each time. Once another horse came with us and she was awesome about it...she's had a past of being rude even to herd-members when on the trail, but was great this time! One of those rides she did take off once. Today she tried a few times but I was able to gain control back each time so we're slowly working toward me deciding the speed. hahha...meanwhile we're getting some good runs in! 

She's still trying to kick and bite when I put the saddle on....ergh...no issues/bucking/anything once it's on though...?????? It seems like it may be pinching her shoulders though...eeek. Trying to think of a solution/a way to tell. I've tried checking sweat patterns but she's not sweating enough to tell. I have been rubbing her down to check for pain and she never flinches so I'm not sure. Oh how I hate saddles that don't quite fit


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Today we worked on the saddle issue. I don't know how many times I held it up to her or how many times I put it on and took it back off, but by the end she accepted it a few times on each side without kicking or biting. She still doesn't seem to have any sensitive/sore spots but I'm keeping an eye on it. I don't trust that saddle. Something about it being an all purpose...the knee rolls are too far forward to even touch my leg so the padding under them is far enough forward that it's on her shoulder...not the best design. I knew I should've got a dressage or endurance saddle!!! 

Mac left the barn fine today, I did bring my crop for emmmm "encouragement" to go away from home though. haha. She was amazing on the trails, responding to my cues and just doing wonderful. I took her in the arena, too, though and that was a whole different story. She was racing around, not responding to downward cues, and bucking like crazy. I'd say there's some anxiety around arena work for some reason. I haven't been doing it with her often so it's not that she's forced to do it constantly. It is most likely something from her past (the first 10 years of her life that I don't have a clue about). Ah well, hopefully with trust and time she'll understand that I'm her person and her leader--in an arena or not.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Miss Mac has been doing great, we're definitely still having rough moments and rough days but that's expected! The trust is definitely improving. I've made it out a few times without a crop lately and we did okay. I did have to snap her with the reins a few times when she didn't want to leave the barn but we did it!!! The other day I even rode her bareback around the farm and it was so fun! She's VERY comfy to ride bareback...I think more comfy than my saddle! We just did a little walking and trotting...and involuntary spinning. lol. It was so fun though! I'd like to get out on her bareback more often, but I'm thinking I need a pad or rope or something to give me either something to grab or some traction. 

One thing we really need to work on is her not taking off with me...that's becoming the large issue now that her leaving the barn is becoming more manageable. I'm starting to bring treats on the ride to make the trail be more positive. I'm also working on going home and leaving again and working around the barn, then dismounting in a different spot each time.(for example one day I might get back to the farm, ride right past it down a trail, and get off her on that trail to lead her back)


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Amlalriiee said:


> Miss Mac has been doing great, we're definitely still having rough moments and rough days but that's expected! The trust is definitely improving. I've made it out a few times without a crop lately and we did okay. I did have to snap her with the reins a few times when she didn't want to leave the barn but we did it!!! The other day I even rode her bareback around the farm and it was so fun! She's VERY comfy to ride bareback...I think more comfy than my saddle! We just did a little walking and trotting...and involuntary spinning. lol. It was so fun though! I'd like to get out on her bareback more often, but I'm thinking I need a pad or rope or something to give me either something to grab or some traction.
> 
> One thing we really need to work on is her not taking off with me...that's becoming the large issue now that her leaving the barn is becoming more manageable. I'm starting to bring treats on the ride to make the trail be more positive.* I'm also working on going home and leaving again and working around the barn, then dismounting in a different spot each time.(for example one day I might get back to the farm, ride right past it down a trail, and get off her on that trail to lead her back)*




Thats a good idea! I might have to try that


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

It seems to be working for me...lets her know that the sight of the barn doesn't mean we're done!...and eventually may stop her from bolting for home....mayyybe. haha.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmmmmmm I think I'm too impatient. Mac is still acting like she's going to bite when I put her saddle on and when I get on. I really do need to get her checked for pain...its just so hard to want to call a vet/chiro out when I touch her all over and she doesn't flinch....and essentially that'd probably be what they would do as well. Besides that, we're doing a lot better about not taking off on the trail, and working on reducing the jigging as well. Mac is only bucking in the arena now, so I've been trying to do lots of circling and bending so that the arena won't be such a painful/angry experience for her. We're currently playing musical bits as well. I have a kimberwicke that I've been using and just bought a jointed snaffle with copper rollers that I've used once. The snaffle didn't seem any more or less effective which seems odd...but I've only used it once and she doesn't seem to toss her head/fight it as much.  not happy about it getting dark so early! Makes it really hard to get 4-6 days of work in with her!!!!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

We had a WONDERFUL ride today! I actually rode twice today...once on Washburn(not mine) and once on Mackenzie. I've been riding either Washburn or Moxie almost every Sunday just to give me one day of riding a different horse and keeping me sharp and able to handle horses other than my own. It also gives me a fresh perspective on the things that my horse is great at  My ride with Mac today was amazing...I was so proud of her! We encountered two strange horses on the trail and she was great about it, and throughout the ride she was just wonderful. I was able to keep a loose rein the whole way out, and she only took off twice on the way home. (they were semi-controlled, just couldn't quite get her down from the canter)....much better than she had been going toward home, and this was just with my snaffle bit!! I think I'm going to keep using the snaffle and hang up the kimberwicke for using in big groups when I know she'll be even harder to control. 

We've done a lot of bending work the past few days and worked a lot on the one-rein stop, so we're definitely getting the basic tools in place to really work on being responsive. The one-rein stop I think is my best friend because I can gradually increase my request and then spin her to a stop if she's just not going to listen. it makes her pay a little more attention to the lighter cues if she knows that's coming. I'm still working my way through my Clinton Anderson book and seeing what I can use with her...it's very well written and seems to make good sense. Overall I'm just ecstatic about how much she's improved over the month that I've had her! I'm so excited to see where we'll be in a year.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Just found this thread. First, congrats on your first horse! She's a lucky girl to have you and I'm confidant you will find the solutions to the few issues Miss Mackenzie has shown.

I've enjoyed reading your posts, and will be checking in regularly (now that it's getting dark out earlier I have more computer time) to see your progress.

Did I understand correctly that you put hay up in April this year? I know the farmers had an awesome year and I got mine earlier than usual, but wow, April is early for Maine. And 700 bales, ouch! We put up 400 and I'm aching at the end. :lol:

Keep up the great work with Mackenzie!

Tess


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you! Glad my posts aren't too boring! Yes, they did put hay up QUITE early! It was a good haying year...and I always help out at least a little because the people who own the farm let me ride their horses all the time! (oh and looking at your status: congrats on finding a man who will ride with you!!! I'm still working on getting mine to ride)


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks! It has taken quite a while, but hey, at least he's coming around. Of course we're practically senior citizens now, but better late than never!:lol:


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

NEW TOY! I bought a Best Friends bareback pad for Mac and it worked wonderfully! I only rode her for about an hour in it, but I felt much more secure than without and it didn't slip at all!!! I decided to purchase this because: 1. she's hard to fit to a saddle, and although I have one it isn't a PERFECT fit. 2. I want to work on riding without a saddle anyway, and find that my balance is fine, but(depending on what pants I have on) It can be quite slippery. The bareback pad adds just enough traction that I can walk/trot/canter comfortably and not even have to think about slipping.  I tried it out in the arena so I also found out I could sit bucks on it. haha. 

Besides that, not much to update on. I really hate how much the change in season affects my riding time! I'm barely getting out to the barn during the week now and it really stinks. I feel neglectful, and terrible, even though I know she's getting excellent care. I just feel that she's my horse and I should be there.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I rode Mac quite a ways yesterday(I'm guessing between 10 and 15 miles), and she was AMAZING...took us about 2.5 hours, but that's not too bad! I am worried, though, because we rode hard and she didn't sweat much at all. This has been an ongoing thing, that I'm always shocked at how little she sweats. She also pants quite a bit....and now from continued observation and from talking to other horse people, I'm concerned she might have anhidrosis, or partial inability to sweat. I want to be able to continue the distance rides with her, but if she does have this condition, I really don't want her to overheat and put her in that risky situation. I'm going to call the vet out soon and have her tested, and get her teeth checked while the vet is there. My fingers are crossed that she's just in amazing shape despite not being used much....this is unlikely, though, and I hope that if she DOES have anhidrosis I will be able to find something that will work for her. I'll be heartbroken if I can't do those long exhilarating rides anymore. 

On a lighter note, I rode Moxie today on an exciting 12 mile ride. We were out for about 4 hours because terrain was pretty rough and we weren't able to move out at all. It was fun, though, and the trails were beautiful. Had the same horse go down twice....he had easy boots without spikes in them...that was a little scary...but everyone else seemed to be having a good time! We did have to bundle up! The weather is starting to cool down here, it was around 35 degrees today. Not too cold yet, but just the start of it!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I see you've had mostly Morgans in your past. I have a morgan right now and I love her to bits.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> I see you've had mostly Morgans in your past. I have a morgan right now and I love her to bits.


Yes, the woman I always rode with before I got my mare has morgans! I still ride them sometimes, and absolutely love them. They are very willing to work and tough animals  Hers are for endurance/CTR/trail riding. What do you do with your horse?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just started riding. Well I did take lessons a few years ago and quit cause I lost 'interest' but back then I didn't really know what I wanted to do, but I regretted quitting so I started taking lessons again a couple of months ago and love it now. As of now I trot and canter her and soon I'll be taking her on trail rides a lot. She's a great horse, wouldn't trade her for anything!  And as I get older I'll prolly do endurance with her or other morgans I get.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome, good luck then! Sounds like you have a lot of learning and a lot of fun ahead of you


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh yeah, I'm quite excited! :-D


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Between hunting season, crazy weather, and it getting dark early--it's really hard to find riding time! I got Mac out today since it was a day off from school though. I took her out with a gelding she's never ridden with before(and not a pasture buddy), and she was wonderful! She didn't mind him a bit, even let him lead a little which she sort of minded...but didn't do anything about it . I'm so stinkin' proud of my girl! I've been doing some research on treatment for anhidrosis...just in preparation for my conversation with the vet...and just in case she has it. I really hope not. I'm looking for a new saddle right now. I'm thinking treeless, and maybe I'll sell what I have. It just seems to get in the way of her shoulders too much. Also, it's a 17" and I am tiny. Size 2 in jeans tiny....not comfortable in the least because I end up right in the narrow part of the saddle all the time  My knees haven't even been introduced to the knee rolls yet! hahahah.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

So, I'm severely disappointed in myself on one hand, but on the other I know there isn't much else I can do. Today was my first time riding since about a week and a half ago...I've seen my horse a little in between...but not been able to ride. It's too dark to ride when I get out of work and somehow my weekends always end up being busy too, which usually means I only ride once on the weekend. With the weather getting colder and colder here I don't think I have many more quality rides before the chill sets in and I'll only be doing short, fun rides. I could try to tough out the winter and ride for hours at a time year round, but when it's in the negative degree weather, am I really going to have that ambition???? I hope so...but I doubt it. 

On a brighter note, I rode bareback today...probably what I'll be doing til Spring comes. My legs didn't even hurt after an hour! We did do a lot of walking, but I did some sitting and posting trot as well. We were working on transitions. Didn't canter because she had a ton of spunk and we were just working on staying in control. OH! And I bought the Easyboot Edge boots as an early Xmas gift for my horse and I  They were expensive, but will save me a lot on not using shoes in the long run. I can't wait to try them out on some rocks and see what kind of difference it makes! She really isn't too tender anyway, but sometimes she gets fussy about stepping on rocks when we've been out a while. I only got 2 for now...will start her with them just on front...if I need to I'll buy them for the back, but I'm hoping not to.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

So, I guess I expected my first injury with Mackenzie to involve actually falling off her, but it didn't! I went out to ride a little today since it was a teacher workshop day and we got out earlier than usual. I got her ready to go without issue, but as soon as I got on her she was pretty spunky...she usually is anyway and I figured the extra was due to wind so I wasn't really bothered by it. 

Unfortunately, for one reason or another, she flung her head up and hit me in the mouth. I brought her to a stop, got off and brought her inside. I tied her up, and somehow had the sense to take her reins off the bridle so that she wouldn't step on them. At first when I looked in the mirror I just saw blood and couldn't tell what happened. Well, my lips were busted up which is where the blood came from, one front tooth was broken, and the other pushed way back so that I couldn't close my mouth. I got sent from walk-in to ER, neither of which had a dental person working, and was then seen by my AMAZING dentist who traveled an hour to do this for me! After lots of novcaine, he was able to push it back into place, and it's held there by a wire. I'll get my other tooth taken care of in about a week when they take the wire off. 

Might need a running martingale afterall...


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Still hurting...still haven't seen my horse since this tooth thing happened, so much for getting back on! (Of course in this case I really couldn't). I don't think it will be such a bad thing, though, because I'm not feeling any anxiety about riding or about Mac, just don't have the motivation when I'm in so much pain. I AM planning on going out to see her tomorrow...and I may get on a little just to assure myself that I didn't end up teaching her "toss your head and you don't have to work". That will be the next World War if she has that thought in her head...

Oh and after thanksgiving without being able to chew, I never want mashed potatoes again!!!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your injury! I've been smacked in the head a couple of times by a horse (not one of mine, thank god!) and thought I saw stars! Fortunately nothing broke on me, but how horrible about your teeth.

Hope the pushed back tooth stays in place, and good luck with the other tooth's repair job. Merry Christmas to you, eh?! Just like the song, All I Want For Christmas Is My Two Front Teeth. :wink:

Aside from the injury, how is the riding going? Have you been able to get back to it, and has she tried her new found trick again?


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Funny you should ask walkamile, I was just about to post about this. I have ridden her since, just for short rides as I haven't had much time lately, but just for the point of at least getting on her for a while. She did flip her head multiple times when she wanted to turn around, but not hard enough to hit me and even for the little tosses she got plenty of choice words...haha I wasn't nervous about riding her, but the head flipping made me nervous even though it was a lot smaller. Aside from trying that little trick, she did pretty well...I do still need to have the vet out to check her teeth so I might try her in a halter next time in the arena and see how it goes.

All I've heard is that song about my two front teeth, so funny! Luckily I've healed quite well, and the cap on the broken tooth came out pretty good. I've been busy and haven't had much daylight to ride in, but trying to make the best of the time I do have because my goal for us is to be able to ride the 60 mile in the spring....I might settle for the 30 though!

Happy Holidays to all, we're having a holiday party at the barn this weekend!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

It's so blizzardy today! I rode Mac the other day and she did quite well, she was full of energy as usual since I haven't been able to get out there much lately. A smart person would have lunged her first, but I hate lunging, so I just put up with the energy. I played a little game with her; I rode her for an hour in the arena and did NO steering, except for when she broke pace. For example, if I had her at the walk and if she broke into a trot/canter I'd circle her smaller and smaller til she stopped. Then, I'd let her go wherever she wanted as long as she was at the gait that I asked for. It was kind of fun, she was taking herself in figure 8s on her own account. She didn't head toss AT ALL, except for one baby one. I caught the baby one happening quickly enough to put my hand over her head so that when she raised it it'd hit my hand. That was enough to discourage her...this time anyway.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

oh.......and still waiting on the vet to call back about getting her teeth checked.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, this last storm brought my trailer loading with Walka to a bit of a halt, for now anyways. 

Takes such dedication to ride through the winter here, what with the short amount of daylight and now the snow and wind.

I'm sure you'll be out there today, what with our milder temps. I think of you and your horse every time I'm thinking "maybe I'll saddle up". Nice to think someone is out there dealing with the elements too. Though, unlike you, I am not very dedicated to the riding right now.

Keep up the great work, and keep us posted on progress. Glad the teeth are doing well!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement! It is hard to keep up the riding through the winter, but I'm trying...tried to let Mac have "play time" in the outdoor, and she stood and stared at me haha. She made me get out there in the snow and run with her, so my boots were FULL of snow! Anyway, it was fun and finally got her to free lunge after I played with her a while. Going out to ride tomorrow...these temperatures sure are nice!!!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Just got back from my ride today, and overall it went really well! We had a few mare issues toward the end of the ride. I rode her today in this:








That's right...rope halter and bareback pad!! I was pretty proud of her, we did a lot of walk-halt transitions, and a little trotting as well. She really didn't listen too well to that rope halter, I think I need to try a hackamore or bitless bridle if I want to try without a bit...she doesn't neck rein so she doesn't understand what I want in this I guess? I was a little surprised because when I have a bridle on her I can drop the reins completely and steer with just my thighs/legs/body movements, but for some reason with this on she ignored those....maybe she was just confused about working without her bridle?? haha. Either way, she did very well with her brakes, toward the end she got really mare-ish and kept throwing her head up toward me. Could've been frustration with the new headgear. haha...who knows. Either way, not a bad ride!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't like seeing myself go so long between rides! It's been cold and I've been busy...excuses, excuses. On the bright side, I DID go see her and braid all her hair!!! She was so good and tolerant of my antics. Look how pudgy she is! AH! I'm going to make it out to ride Wednesday or bust. Tomorrow I'm going to kick MY butt in gear and start a workout program(Chalean Extreme) I watched the instructional video today and that helped get me motivated. And Wednesday I can't really kick my horse's butt because it'll be dark when I get out of work and we don't have an indoor, so I'll just brush her and make her mind her manners some. MAYBE lunge if it stays light out long enough. *sigh* Maine winter, I love you for the skiing, snowshoeing, snowmobiling, and the beauty...but couldn't it still be light out at 4? PLEASE?


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

wow....been a while since I've updated this!! So I'm about 2 weeks into my workout program and I'm turning into solid muscle...LOVE IT!!!! I think at some point I need to mix it up with some cardio, but for now I'm having a hard enough time finding time for the program alone...plus, the program has SOME cardio in it, and it's working fine the way it is!

As for riding, that's been especially tough lately. I'm in wayyyy over my head at work right now, still attempting to have a social life, living in one house during the week and a different one on the weekends.....it's utter chaos. Add the weather into that and FORGET about riding! I'm going to make a conscious effort from here on out to at LEAST get out and lunge her when possible. I just signed her and I both up for ECTRA membership (Eastern Competitive Trail Ride Association) so we're definitely going to have to compete this year....I even got her old ECTRA number so I can accrue miles onto the ones she already had earned! We're also signed up for TROT(trail riders of today) so I'm committing to getting her out on some group rides. OH, the best part is that we're signed up for a clinic!!! My first clinic ever, not her first but hopefully her best because videos I saw from dressage clinics she did were terrible. This is a clinic around natural horsemanship, half ground work and half riding. It's with Elijah Moore, a fellow Mainer, and I've heard good things! I'm pretty pumped. Okay...hopefully I'll be able to update with new rides next time!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

That's fantastic! I've ridden with TROT before, unfortunately got lost, but had a ball anyways. I like that you ride at the pace you want, while following (this is where I went wrong, forgot the glasses so tried to decipher the map blind) a map. 

I am also going to my first clinic with my gelding Walka. It's at a local trainer just down the road from me, Kevin Crane (he's the trainer helping me with Walka's trailer loading issues) and it will also consist of ground plus saddle work. Got 3 of my friends to also sign up, should be a blast!

Not riding right now, too darn much snow, but I'm also working out hard to prepare myself for a great riding season. Am putting to good use all this snow by snowshoeing with the hubby at night. 

Enjoying your thread, keep us updated!

btw, have her teeth been looked at yet?


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

When did you do a ride with TROT? I've been riding with them for almost 2 years, but on other peoples' horses up until now. That sounds great to be able to do a clinic with someone who already knows your horse...what a step ahead! I hear you on the snow, i went out to lunge her today and I was standing so deep in snow I couldn't walk, so instead of lunging I just got her all riled up and let her run around me. hahaha....it was fun to watch. She reared a lot and quite high....have never seen her do that before so I hope that's not going to happen when I ride! Oh well, was pretty to see in the snow at least. 

Unfortunately, my vet STILL hasn't called me back. I do understand that they are busy and I hear wonderful things so I don't want to assume anything negative, but it's been so long and I've called more than once to leave a message! At this point I want to be that annoying person who calls every day until you give me what I want. hahaha.

I've also done a little snowshoeing this year...I hadn't been before this year...but it's really fun! I love it. Hopefully we don't have too much more extreme cold headed our way. I need to get my horse back in working order. She goes a little bonkers when not being worked.

I just thought...I don't even have a trailer, I hope she doesn't develop trailer issues from me not doing it!!! hahah ohh boy, least I'll know to ask you what to do! (@Walkamile) When I bought her she'd load just by leading her up to it and throwing the lead rope over her back....it'd be nice if she still did


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

It's been several years since I rode with TROT, and it was the Troy ride. Just beautiful, and very friendly people. If I had more free time, I'd probably ride with them again, but just don't have enough time. Plus I have miles of trails to choose from just outside my door.

I'm sure if she loaded well, she will again. If not , it's a simple fix.

We are getting slammed with snow right now, I'm sure you are too. 

Got a great chuckle over the visual of you lungeing in the deep snow! T, my soon to be 22 year old, loves to rear up and spin and leap. Never has tried it under saddle, knows to behave. I'm sure yours will too.

Hang in, spring will be here eventually!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Today was beautiful and quite warm despite all the snow!! It sure is beautiful, and a BIG part of me will miss the snow, even though I'll be happy to be warm when spring comes! Riding today was an adventure. I started out trying to make her mind, but when I got sick of holding her back and fighting her, I just let her full out gallop with me for a while...boy was I out of breath!!! It was so fun, exhilarating, I need to make sure I don't ever forget that feeling so that I don't ever forget to do it. haha.....I'm a little slower to do it now that I only ride her bareback...but I stayed on!! I'll add on a few pictures to spice this journal up!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

*I got out to ride once in between my last post and now so I'll talk about that ride first: *

I started out by deciding to use a snow bank to get on my horse....she's taking great joy in the fact that not using a saddle means I have no stirrups to mount with! I started to get on and she scooted out from underneath me. I landed in the snowbank and tried to get her to stop....I'm pretty sure she said "hehehehe no I'm not stopping yet...I'm going to run out to the middle of the road here, okay, now I'll turn around and stare at you. Learned your lesson yet silly human???" That's exactly what she did...ran to the road then stared at me....GAH. I caught her, brought her into the arena, and got on her after much struggle to get on there. Rode for a bit, then took her up to the barn to try to end on a good note. 

*Today: *It was so nice and warm out!!! Unfortunately, I had to work so I didn't get a ton of riding time in...but better than nothing! I decided to try to get a video....didn't work out so well. I apparently only pointed it toward one side of the arena (or it got bumped...not sure) and my head just was not in the game. I was horrified at the result...my goal is for me to look nothing like that next time I get a video! I'm going to try to upload that at some point tonight or over the weekend. Anyway...I did have fun even though I was unfocused and it helped to relieve some of my work-related stress...although I'm sure some of Mac's behavior related directly to me not being completely mentally there with her. Anyway, I did feel a lot better after riding, and am excited for more warm rides to come!! 


Work update: applied for promotion to classroom teacher rather than ed tech III...wish me luck!!! (I've been teaching the classes anyway, so it's only fair they hire me and start paying me for it right???) The position is open so it's either that or they let somebody step on my toes...but I've only been there 6 months so seniority could trump me at this point...AH


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Well...I attempted to ride today. I got her ready, and then found that I could not safely get down the driveway due to ice. I'm not one to make excuses and I tried to get her down the driveway...but after watching her almost splay out and fall a few times I just decided that I needed to go with my better judgement and put her back out in the pasture. At least I got out there and brushed her and spent some time with her...here's hoping things won't be that icy for much longer!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh boy...this is scary for me to post! Here's the video from my ride the other day...I'm posting it in the critique section as well. YIKES...I'm not going to make any excuses, but I do want to just preface this as NOT my best ride ever...watching this makes me cringe at points. Sorry for the choppy video...I accidentally only taped half of the arena so I had to chop out the blank scenes. 



I don't know how to make the video appear here....haha...I think it's the wrong type of file?

Today we had a sleigh rally through our trail riding club...I went to watch and help out, and was able to drive a fjord in one of the classes and got fourth...only my second time ever driving! For the most part my assistance was used in the form of weighing down carts where the horses were too worked up. HAHA sooo fun though. There was a mini who pulled a sleigh with an adult and a dog in it...so cute! I wish I had a picture of it!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

just kidding...the video DID appear


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I got out to ride today...despite the ice! She slid some and scared me a little on our way down to the arena but we made it and I'm pretty sure we did so with no injury. I took some advice from Tinyliny based on my last video of my ride and took it slower this time--mostly just walking. I also changed it up and rode in her rope halter, which she did a lot better with this time than she did the first time! I was pretty proud of her today and was able to get another video...I've discovered my cheap riding camera will do videos, they just aren't very good quality...but that's what I've used and what I will continue to use until I have a better option. Feel free to critique and feel free to be harsh-I need it. I'm going to try to get a video up whenever I use the arena--I will be using it much less often as it warms up and trail riding becomes possible, though!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Mackenzie was AMAZING today!!! Now that she trusts me more, AND we're working on a more regular basis, she amazes me every time. How much do I wish I had my camera today?! I rode her for an hour, and I think her head only came up and back hollowed out ONE time. The rest of the time, we just rode around, walk, trot, she kept the trot at a nice little western type one, too, right until the end of the hour where she started to get antsy. She was WONDERFUL...and all with her rope halter! I just bought an attachment on here for my bridle that will make it bitless, going to see how that works for her. YAY MACKENZIE...so proud of my girl. Haha...to think, that crazy nutso horse that everybody warned me not to touch


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

*IN A RUT.*

So, I stopped working out about a month ago...I just got busy and set it aside. This has put my mood on a downward swing, and once I get out of that routine, I feel like I have to stay in the routine of NOT working out. I have so much anxiety over starting back up every time and end up having panic attacks trying to make myself exercise. Once I get into a routine I am happy, have a lot more energy and motivation to get things done, and just feel healthier and more able in my everyday life. When I'm not exercising regularly it's hard to get out of bed, hard to walk to lunch at school, hard to carry water buckets, you get the idea. Sooo it's really frustrating for me when I need something so much, and I'm the only one stopping myself, yet it's so hard to make myself do it. 


Anyway, just needed to get those thoughts out. Unfortunately my mood has come to such a low that it's impacting my desire to go ride because I'm constantly exhausted. I think I'll try to start fresh next week, but I've said that every week. UGH.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in a slightly better mood today! The weather stinks, I'm still not doing my exercise, but I saw my horse today  Horses are so good for the mind. I did some at liberty work with my Mackenzie today...will post the video tomorrow! Supposed to be a rainy day tomorrow...guess I'll clean some tack, too!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Alright, here's the video of "joining up" and free lunging Mackenzie. I didn't show the lunging and joining up part, simply because I didn't think of it. But you can see her following me after the join up...and then me free lunging after. I do lose her attention completely a few times...twice while I was running with her and once while free lunging. Is this a super bad thing, or just normal?? I have no idea. I'm going to post this in critique as well, though, I never get responses.  haha oh well. 




Cleaned my bridles and boots today and they look AMAZING...and they are sooo soft!!!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

sooo a spasm-like pain in my lower back has been keeping me from riding lately  I can barely walk comfortably. Well, yesterday I decided I was going to ride anyway because I had a chiro consult for today and my horse needs to be ridden!!! Well, I rode her....the second she saw home she bolted, galloping and bucking up the driveway. All I could do was hope that I would not fall on the concrete, and wish that I had a saddle. 

Chiro consult results: pinched nerves, both hips out of alignment, something wrong in my knee, and a rib problem that is causing the sharp pain in my shoulder blades...aelrjalkwejrlsakfjalkdsj. I'm just glad that I went!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

My back is starting to feel better already...and the chiro didn't do much. All he did was adjust my knee a little to try to even my legs out temporarily and he releived the pinched nerve in my neck a bit. He wasn't allowed to do much since they haven't done xrays yet! 

I'm currently saddle shopping...a tough chore for sure! I'm excited, though.

Rode Mac today in a bitless bridle attachment, and she was pretty awesome! She was a little bucky, but not too bad, and no head tossing


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Amlalriiee,

I just spent that last half hour reading your ENTIRE journal. Ok, I skimmed a little . . .
Wow! I had NO IDEA what all you have been dealing with with that lil' rascal. You are one hardy gal to do all that you do, 90% bareback. Are you kidding? I would have handed you the reins and gone running for my mommy if I was faced with all the bucking , boltig and jaw breaking. Get outta here!
You must be crazy inlove with her.

In any case, I just wanted to express how very impressed I am with the unceasingly postive perspective you keep. Heroic , if you ask me.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

haven't managed to read them all yet but subscribing for easy access later!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

tinyliny: Thanks for the compliment, that means a lot coming from someone who has a lot more wisdom and knowledge than I do...I have definitely been through some work with her but we've made it a long ways so it's been worth it for me! 

netty: thanks for the sub!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Rode Mac yesterday and felt like it was a very productive day overall. I rode her in her regular bridle, with her snaffle bit. I started out at the walk only, doing halt transitions, lots of circles, and practicing keeping her balance on the circles by lifting my inside rein and shifting weight into the outside seat bone. It seemed to help her a bit...still not completely balanced of course, but it seemed to get her to at least think about picking that shoulder up. 

Then, I started doing some trot work because we seemed to be pretty cohesive at the walk. I kept her on a 20m circle...or that's my estimation anyway, and trotted in both directions working on keeping her rounded, and at a steady/not rushing pace. She did much better going to the left than to the right, she rushes a LOT in that direction, but she did well. After that I did some trotting figure 8s but we didn't do many of them...they seemed to make her rush out more. I ended with figure 8s at the walk with a loose rein, and doing some more walk, halt, back transitions. I feel like a ninny for keeping her in the arena just because of her bolting habit, but I feel so much more comfortable dealing with her on concrete when I have a real saddle. Without one I feel like bolting and bucking down a road is just plain stupid...ah well.

CHIRO TOMORROW! They better fix me up. ahha I wanted to ride so bad today, but my hip is killing me from yesterday...and I was in a bit of a rotten mood, so that wouldn't have added up to a very positive ride. 2 new kids coming to work this week...yikes...I can sense some stress coming on.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Amlalriiee,
Have ou ever done any of the disengagement exersizes that mose western trainers have in their repetoir? That sort of work helps in putting in the foundation for the one rein stop, and helps with flexibility. I know that Mac is really stiff going right (ive seen it) so doing some of that sort of stuff might work her through that, kind of break it up . . .like rolfing.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

subscribing! I love your journal!


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

have just put my daughter to bed for some much needed piece and quiet for me, so what was the first thing i did switch on the computer to read through your journal! Have to say i'm really impressed with how you cope with all the things that terrify me for example bolting, spinning, bucking etc you write it as if it is all in a days work for you without any worry at all now that's what i call impressive!!!! Can't wait to hear more.....


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

IT'S SNOWING!!!!! ON MARCH 21!!!! ahhahaha thank you, Maine. That's okay...makes me feel better about not riding today. I had a chiro appointment so I wouldn't have been able to ride anyway. $100 gone for x-rays...I really hope they can fix all this stuff! Especially my shoulders....those hurt soooo bad. I can't even remember the last time they didn't. Anyway, no updates about Mac for today, hopefully will ride Wednesday since I have Chiro tomorrow as well. 

tinyliny: Not sure about specific disengagement exercises, though I've read about them in Clinton Anderson books and have PLANNED on doing them...but never did. I do disengage through the one-rein stop, though, when she bolts on the trail and that definitely helps keep things under control. I think it has helped her flexibility a lot, too. I know she's still stiff to the right, but when I got her she was so stiff I couldn't turn her that way at all, so it is an improvement. I'll try looking up some of those exercises and see what they involve--thank you!

lildonkey: thank you, it's kinda nice to have people read and hold me accountable to this as sometimes I forget!

netty: thanks for reading! It's been quite the journey. I am young and used to riding other peoples' naughty horses, so I think it comes par for the course for me! For some odd reason, bucking has never bothered me much. Rearing on the other hand, I'll act like a big baby usually. The bolting bothers me at times...but with my horse that is literally in a days work. And that spinning morgan I rode has made me totally immune to spinning. I think that I was lucky in a way to always ride a variety of horses instead of having my own...it prepared me for anything.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Amlalriiee,

I found this book by Marty Marten, called "Problem solving" or somthing like that. it is the best description of how to do alot of this stuff I talk about. He studied with Tom Dorrance (or was that Bill?), but he explains it a lot easier to understand than Dorrance does. Here is the link to his website.
this book is jam packed with info, and cheap, too.
http://www.martymarten.com/Volume_1.pdf


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you! I'll definitely check that out  Looks like a good information source!

-Allie


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Loving this! Can't wait for another post


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I also love the fact that a horse you know is named Mackenzie!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Ugh..haven't been able to go out to the barn yet this week  had three chiropractic appointments(Mon, Tues, Thurs) and snow and staff meetings...craziness. I am DEFINITELY riding tomorrow or Mackenzie will go nutso!!!!

lildonkey: Mackenzie is the one that is my horse  Her name used to be Misty but the owner before me changed it and I am glad she did! I think Mackenzie is such a cute name!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

lol Nice! My name is McKenzie...what a coincidence!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

SO, I unexpectedly decided to move by this weekend and yeah...poor Mackenzie. I am going to ride tomorrow.....but haven't since my last post. It's hard to be motivated when I'm so busy and it's still kinda cold...doesn't help that I decided to move and that wore out my back since I'm not fully recovered.Oh well! I'm riding tomorrow and now that I'm moved I'll be closer to her and it will be easier to get out there and ride. It was an hour drive to the barn, but now it'll be 20 min  Better in the long run, though it made me neglect her for the week.

I adopted a dog today! Coonhound/Pitbull mix...6 years old, very cute. His name is Hooch  I might have to give HIM a name change!! I would feel bad telling little kids his name is Hooch!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Rode Mac today...felt so good to get out and see her, although I felt guilty when I saw how dirty she was. I HATE going a whole week without riding her! Anyway, stayed in the arena again because it was super windy, haven't ridden her in a week, and just figured that was the smartest idea. We did a lot of transitions, walk/trot and walk/halt. A few halt/trot ones too. She was sooo high strung today...but that's my fault for not making it out during the week. I rode for about an hour and just as she was settling in, the wind picked up, trees started making a lot of noise, and she started spooking/bucking/bolting across the arena. LOVELY. Couldn't get her mind back on me after that, so I did some walk halt transitions as a "cool down" then did some ground work and took her for a walk up the road to make it end on a good note. haha....desperate attempt to end on a good note. 

We have ducks and chickens at the barn and they're growing SOOO fast!!!! Chiro tomorrow and picking up the dog, whose name will be Samwise.  Sammy for short...YAY! Moving some more stuff today. ldkfjdkja tired. haha


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

ecellent way to end the day with her by doing ground work and taking her for a walk...i oughta remember that one


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

FINALLY MADE IT TO A COMPUTER!!! 

Friday: Well, I thought I could ride....APRIL FOOL'S!! It snowed ALL day...8 inches by the end of it. IT'S FREAKIN' APRIL!

Saturday: Rode Mackenzie for about an hour...just walking patterns and doing some transitions...a pretty easy ride. She was stubborn and a little spooky about the snow falling, but it was still so good to get out there and ride!!

Today: Rode for about an hour and a half total. Frustrating start...but ended well and was fairly productive overall I think. First I tried to take her for a trail ride, she left the barn okay...but got to a certain part of road and would NOT go further. I spun her for a good ten minutes and she just was not going....I got off and walked her down the road a ways, then walked her back to the arena and rode her for an hour there, doing a lot of transitions, and circles. I worked a lot on getting her balanced on her circles, keeping her flexed in the correct direction, etc. Overall she was fantastic! She didn't buck, only bolted once...due to rustling leaves. At the end I let the reins rest on her neck and rode doing arm circles and exercises...she was soooo good staying at a walk and being good for me!!!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Friday: Rode in the arena because I'm lame when I don't have a real saddle!  She was good, did some trotting but chose not to canter yet...I don't remember anything significant to say

Saturday: Finally beautiful weather and I couldn't resist a trail ride! Rode for about an hour and a half on the trail...riding on a bareback pad is harder when the terrain is rough!! It was so much fun, though...so happy that she was good!!! When I first turned her toward home she threw a fit, throwing her head up at me and trying to bolt. I smacked her head and spun her when she put it down...then jumped off. I walked beside her, making her stop and back up every few steps, then got back on once I found a rock and rode the rest of the way home. She was so good!!! I know "smacking" a horse on top of the head doesn't sound good, but she was tossing her head right in my face and I kinda let her hit my hand almost like she would have hit my face, except I did give my hand a little momentum...then again, it's softer than my teeth anyway. So glad we made it out on trail...and I'm on a serious saddle search now! A SADDLE MANHUNT!!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I just bought a sensation english trail saddle! I'm broke now but I can't wait to ride in it!!!!


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

0_0 WOW!! I wish I had that lol...so jealous!! Congrats!! You will definately be riding comfortably and in style


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

what a incredible saddle! How much?


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

The saddle is incredibly comfortable!! I'm so thrilled, it was $1000 on sale...usual price is around $1400 I believe. 

The other day I rode for the first time with more than other horse....didn't go so well. Mac was a complete nutcase the entire ride, and just about ripped my arms off. I spent the entire ride one-rein stopping her and trying not to let her bolt through everyone. UGH...not sure about competing this year...I'm going to have to try some more group rides and see if I can get her over this. 

Today I had a great ride...alone of course  I rode her for an hour and used my GPS watch for speed and distance. We did about 5 miles. Her nice working trot that I enjoy for long periods of time is about 7 mph, her fast anxious trot is 9.5 mph. Not bad...seems like so much more of a difference between the two when I ride her, though.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I FORGOT! We have a new boarder at the barn that moved in this week. She seems really nice, she's only 14 but she seems to do a little bit of everything...so maybe a new trail riding buddy!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been getting some good riding time in lately  I had a clinic saturday, which was amazing!!! We did groundwork all morning and riding in the afternoon, and all for only $50 each. we did a lot of bending and lateral work, disengaging the hindquarters, turn on the haunches and forehand, rollbacks, etc. I got some great advice on overall training methods and on my specific difficulties with Mac as well  with her bolting to the front in groups, he suggested something completely opposite of what I've been trying to do. His advice was to let her make the mistake (let her go on a loose rein all the way to the front) and then, once she's up there, make her work HARD. We did tiny figure 8s....lateral bend and disengage hindquarters, then go off, then repeat in opposite direction, and keep going until she chills....it seemed to work really well.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

SOooooo it has been almost a year since I've updated this....I guess I just no longer had to seek constant improvement or advice....ever since that clinic that I mentioned above, Mac has been AMAZING. She started on a steady improvement after the clinic, and I took her on a TON of large group trail rides last year, which she did great with. She was a little spazzy the first few times, but settled in wonderfully! Then we hit our one-year mark too, which I think marked the complete end of our monstrous battles. Don't get me wrong....we still have disagreements, but they are much shorter and less frustrating. I think we finally understand each other enough to be a pretty cohesive team. I'm soooo proud of her progress....I've even had a few complete beginners on her and she was so good and careful!

Now I need to work on her canter. It is UGLY. Her trot is amazing, and she's getting a little more flexible, but she goes straight from trot to gallop. When she does try to canter, she often counter-canters, and will end up "bunny hopping" with her back legs(back legs striking together).....grr.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

^^

I'm working on a canter too! Same problems as you: she doesn't canter (only four beat gallops), counter canters, and the back legs just go flying!


What are you doing with your boy to work on that?


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

well...so far, I've been just bringing her back down and trying again. I know that keeping them flexed and on a circle is supposed to help them pick it up correctly, so I've been working with her on it a little, but I really haven't made it far! I'm going to take some riding lessons so that somebody else will be watching her legs and helping me catch it quicker...I'll make sure to post anything that seems to make a big difference though when/if I find it! I think my mare's issue is that she's always been (and still is) primarily a trail horse, so she's not usually asked to canter on a circle. And she trots so fast that when I ask for more than a trot, I usually do mean gallop....on the trail anyway. If I can get her to trans calmer, and not so rushed, that may help too...I'll try.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay, had my first lesson with MacKenzie on Tuesday. We made a LOT of headway. We worked on headset and on bending a lot. We even tried a little leg yielding for the fun of it. AND we worked on her canter. After warming up with a LOT of trotting and bending, the canter was MUCH better on her good side, and I at least didn't feel like I was falling off on the bad side. It wasn't pretty though and was NOT the correct lead, but we'll work on that. I think the idea was to work on bending and being perfect at the trot in order to improve the canter.


----------

